
$170 Nintendo 3DS Is Still Too Expensive - evo_9
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2011/07/nintendo-3ds-op-ed/
======
glimcat
The 3DS is an interesting venture. The problem is that it introduced
fragmentation and uncertainty into an established and active platform without
really achieving the perceived benefits of the migration.

Users almost never flock to your new version en masse. Assume they won't. If
they do, awesome, but base your projections on the assumption that they won't.

